# New bow



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Just bought a Mission Maniac on Tuesday :teeth: it's set for 50# at 28'. Hoping to get it up to 60' by the end of next summer. Still sighting it in and getting used to the feel of it but I am pumped to get it into the field!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats, I was looking at a mission maniac the other day at an archery shop, definitely seems to feel pretty light, let us know how it shoots! And we need to see some pics!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

It shoots great! Still not used to it haha. But while I shoot it, I reallly see what I can improve on form wise!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well either way we need to see some pics of it fully set-up!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet any pics. :thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Pics please!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Pics please!!!


man I don't know if we're going to get any pics, if you need a camera I can send ya mine muzzymarksman


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

my shop got one in last week... they seem pretty nice, really like the new camo


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm working on it haha. I'm not very good at photographin . But my sis is pretty much a pro so I should be able to get them up either tonight somtime tomorrow.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats. 
But you ought to know better than to come on here and tease us about a new bow and not post pics. But we will forgive you once you post the pics.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

There you go guys. I'm pretty dern happy with it lol


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Sweet lookin bow. Congrats.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it just me or does that arrow look bent?:dontknow:
Nice bow btw.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

its just the picture x-huntra
that's a sweet lokking bow, glad you like it!


----------

